# Tank vid



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well this vid is of my loach/plec/datnoid/uaru/a bunch of others tank LOL

It is a bit old I have not shot a new one because I dont have time to even fix the tank up and finish it. Today is my day off and I am stuck in Owen sound  The tank is still 3/4 done and all the fish are still in there. There is 52x clown loaches, 10x YOYO's,4x L-330, 6x L-075,1x L-190,1x L-160,1x oddball whiptail, 1x senegal bichir, 3x CT's, 2x longnose gars, 1x lima catfish, 2x Uaru, 1x FM male, 4 unknown WC BN's and I think that is it. Some were added since I shot the vid. Pleas dont mind the forks LOL

Ok I thin it works now sorry LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eek i got this message. I dont know what it means


> The URL contained a malformed video ID


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I got the same thing.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It should work I dont know why it is not working when I click the link it is ok.

Please LMK


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep its working now wow how big is that tank. Are you going to sell those loachs when they get bigger. Did you breed them yourself. They are really cool all swimming together like that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Worked!! Wow what a collection of fish!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Yep its working now wow how big is that tank. Are you going to sell those loachs when they get bigger. Did you breed them yourself. They are really cool all swimming together like that.


Thanks 

I have had these for about a year or so. I had them in 5 different 30gals. I grew them out to 4'' and then threw them in the tank. Some are still small 3-3.5'' but these are the less dominate ones. The tank is a custom not sure of the gallons around 200+ but it is short and very tall and wide. Was a gift from my brother for giving him a few D.Pulcher. My plans are to buy a bigger tank when they reach 6''-7'' and this will take I guess a long time. They slow down growth wise once they reach the 4-5'' mark. I am planning on putting them into a sting ray tank. They are massproduced now so they are much cheaper. 


Ciddian said:


> Worked!! Wow what a collection of fish!


Thank you 

I need to get a vid of the lima. In this vid it is about 5'' now it is about 12'' LOL


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Iam dying to get my hands on a 200 gal. maybe when I get my fish room done I can talk hubby into it .


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i really love you tank  my personal favourite is you bichirs amazing fish i have a few of them in my tank their are so cool. I love you clown loaches wow i never saw so much in a tank lol.

Overall exellent tank


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

quite too many loaches for that tank no? have you breed any of them? i'm very curious. I'm a huge clown loach lover (fave fish)....... pm me!


----------

